# New member



## houndman (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi

I am new to this website, but I support bodybuilding, in fact, I am working with a former competing bodybuilder, Franklyn Greene. He competed and won such titles as twice Mr. World, Mr. Junior America and many others. We are in a partnership supporting his craft and taking bodybuilding to the next level. I am also a writer by nature, as I write on the Internet Media online. That is the story about me. I hope we all can communicate together on bodybuilding as a whole.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*houndman* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards


wp


----------



## phosphor (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking forward in reading about your journey, welcome!


----------



## Radical (May 11, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## rocco-x (May 11, 2011)

welcome...!


----------

